# Elektronikas forums >  Kā pieslēgt vienfazu motoru ar 4. izvadiem?

## vicok22

Palīdziet lūdzu, motoram ir 4 izvadi ar apzimejumiem, krievu burtiem С1 С2 П2 un laikam nulle ar burtiņu I . Tehniskie rādītāji, 220v, 3,3A, 0,27kw, 440apgr/min, 50hz, cos f 0,62, КПД 60%

----------


## juris90

> Palīdziet lūdzu, motoram ir 4 izvadi ar apzimejumiem, krievu burtiem С1 С2 П2 un laikam nulle ar burtiņu I . Tehniskie rādītāji, 220v, 3,3A, 0,27kw, 440apgr/min, 50hz, cos f 0,62, КПД 60%


 tas laikam tev motors no veļasmašīnas rīga. tur jabut diviem tinumiem .parbaudi kuri tie ir tad vienam ir jabut darba tiumam, bet otram palaišanas. tas motors ari varetu nebut no veļasmašīnas, bet principam vajadzētu būt līdzīgam.

----------


## vicok22

Tas ir no kaut kā cita un ir lielāks par Rīgas motoru, bet kā tur bija ar to kond.? , pie kuriem galiem slēgt nav ne jausmas! Kāda bija slēguma shēma?

----------


## moon

pieslegt var pec shemas kreisaja apaksheja sturi

taa ar kondensatoru

----------


## Didzis

Vienfāzes motoriem darba tinumam parasti ir lielaka prerestība ka palaišanas tinumam. Palaišanai var izmantot tādu pašu slēdzi kāds bija veļāsmašīnām Rīga. Var arī izmantot fazu nobīdes kondensātoru palaišanas tinumā, tikai vajadzēs precīzi izreķināt vajadzīgo kondensātora lielumu, citadi motors sils un bezjegā rīs strāvu. Tādus kondensatorus atrast arī nebūs viegli, jo spriegumu vajag uz 400V. Vieglāk ielikt palaišanas tinumā starta pogu.

----------


## M_J

Pieņemu, ka varētu izmantot kondensatoru no centrbēdzes sūkņa elektromotora, kāds ir tajos lauku māju udens apgādes automātos. Nesen bija ar vienu tādu darīšana, bija izbeidzies tieši tas kondensators, pie remontētājiem dabūju bez problēmām.

----------


## Didzis

Var jau izmantot dažādus kondensātorus, tikai to kapacitātei jabūt atbilstošai motora jaudai. Kondensātors no skaņuplašu atskaņotāja nederēs malkaszāģa motoram  :: . Vienkarši saku, ka motoru var iedarbināt arī bez kondensātora. Pilnīgi pietiek uz īsu brīdi padot spriegumu palaišanas tinumā. Interesanti, ka esmu redzējis paštaisītu šmirģeli, kuram palaišanas tinums nosvilis. Vīrusks šmirģelēja uz nebēdu. Pirms šmirģelēšanas uztin striķi uz motora ass un iegriež. Tad slēdz iekšā španungu un viss notiek  ::   Asinhronajam vienfāzu motoram nav nepieciešams< darba laikā, padot spriegumu uz palaišanas tinuma.

----------


## vicok22

Paldies par to informāciju, ka palaišanas tinumam ir lielaka pretestība!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## vicok22

Pardon, otrādi!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## next

Ir tādi motori (piemēram veļas centrifūgai Centa) kam starta tinums caur kondensatoru pastāvīgi pieslēgts spriegumam.
Tos tā arī sauc - kondensatormotori.

----------


## ezis666

un viņi negrib startēt ar palaišanas pogu...

----------


## Vinchi

Elektromotoru kondiķus nopirkt nu gan nav problēma!
http://www.elfa.lv/cgi-bin/index.cgi?ec=15a5b

----------


## vicok22

Protams, mes visi zinam, ka ar starta pogu ir vienkarshak pec iegutas info! paldies!

----------

